# Ufc last night



## Jason (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow. Chuck got knocked the FUCK out.


----------



## blackout (Sep 7, 2008)

As with every other ufc, I missed it cos I don't have the channels. What happened?


----------



## daybean (Sep 7, 2008)

i was so , but that is the nature of the sport. one big punch in the right spot and your down.


----------



## Jason (Sep 7, 2008)

It was PPV. It was Chuck Liddel VS. Rashad Evans for the main event.


----------



## daybean (Sep 7, 2008)

well chuck was baically having to go after rashad for the first and second round because rashad was just kinda backing away and then the big punch came and put him to sleep.


----------



## Jason (Sep 7, 2008)

daybean said:


> well chuck was baically having to go after rashad for the first and second round because rashad didnt was just kinda backing away and then the big punch came and put him to sleep.



Yeah and if Rashad hadn't connected with that right hand he may have gotten knocked out by that uppercut that Chuck threw


----------



## daybean (Sep 7, 2008)

what uppercut?


----------



## Jason (Sep 7, 2008)

daybean said:


> what uppercut?



Chuck was throwing a uppercut that was a split second behind that right Rashad threw.


----------



## daybean (Sep 7, 2008)

on the instant replay they it looked like they were both going to connect, but rashad's overhand right landed first and it was "good night for chuck".


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 7, 2008)

I kinda assumed chuck wouldnt last vs rashad.. He isnt the same dude he used to be.

overall, the night kinda sucked IMO.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 7, 2008)

Rashad has been criminally underrated.

He finds a way to win every fight, and just keeps getting better and better. How about that kick against Sean Salmon? :wow:

I rooted for him on TUF, and have remained a fan. Good for you, "Sugar." That's my dude.


----------



## daybean (Sep 7, 2008)

even dana white underrated him, he said it himself. he was a heavyweight on the TUF show and he has some power, because in the seaon 2 finale of TUF he knocked down that 6' 10" dude that was like 40 lbs heavier and a foot taller. i dont dislike reshad i just have always liked chuck.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 7, 2008)

Chuck's a great fighter, no doubt. One of the best all-time MMA warriors.

But Rashad is the real deal, and Chuck is probably a little past his prime.


----------



## Regor (Sep 7, 2008)

The fight with Wandy notwithstanding, do you think its time for Chuck to hang up the gloves? He's lost 3 of his last 4 fights. And they've been major contender fights.


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 7, 2008)

Chuck Liddell drinks before every fight. This is not speculation, I know this for a fact. He had at least 7 beers before he fought Tito (these are the ones my buddy counted) the second time they met, and I'm not sure how much he had last night, but I'm sure that helped him go to sleep when Rashad landed that right hook.

Chuck is a marketable fighter, but he has issues, and the UFC knows it.


----------



## BigM555 (Sep 7, 2008)

Regor said:


> The fight with Wandy notwithstanding, do you think its time for Chuck to hang up the gloves? He's lost 3 of his last 4 fights. And they've been major contender fights.



Nah, I wanna see him get his bell rung a few more times. 

I know I'm in the minority but I've never been that big a fan of Chuck. All the power to him for what he's done. I just don't like his style (or lack thereof).

I'd agree about the rest of the night being pretty lack luster. I sure am glad to still see Coutre back. That guy has an S on his chest, I'm sure.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 7, 2008)

Regor said:


> The fight with Wandy notwithstanding, do you think its time for Chuck to hang up the gloves? He's lost 3 of his last 4 fights. And they've been major contender fights.



Nah. As long as he's a) healthy, b) safe, and c) marketable, then he can (and will) fight.

I've never been of the mind that just because a fighter loses they should quit. If you're getting crushed, or it's damaging your health, sure. But shit, De La Hoya NEVER wins a big fight (read - major contender)... ever!* And he still pulls in huge bank. 

Like it or not, Chuck's fights are usually entertaining slugfests. Those are fun to watch, and draw money. 



* Examples 
L - vs. Floyd Mayweather Jr.
L - vs. Bernard Hopkins
L - vs. "Sugar" Shane Mosley (2x)
L - vs. Felix Trinidad

The only "names" he really has wins over are Arturo Gatti and Fernando Vargas.


----------



## daybean (Sep 7, 2008)

looks like rashad has his own overhand right for mma fighters to fear!


----------



## DslDwg (Sep 8, 2008)

The new fighters have figured out the one trick pony. If you look at when Chuck was really dominating the division - who was he fighting? Mostly a combination of wrestlers and submission fighters. Chuck has a great sprawl - he wouldn't get in a ground war with those guys then he would smash them when he got the chance. It's kind of the same problem Matt Hughes is having - neither of them have evolved and the up and coming fighters are more well rounded and less specialists. There is still great fights left in Chuck if he is matched with a certain kind of fighter.


----------



## auxioluck (Sep 10, 2008)

IMO, Chuck is just past his prime. Plus the whole thumb-in-the-eye thing doesn't work so well anymore.


----------



## DslDwg (Sep 10, 2008)

Nasty - kind of like when Cro Cop got his head knocked off with a high kick. Chuck getting a taste of his own medicine!


----------

